

Show HN: I created a Backend as a Service platform for .Net - aespinoza
http://iknode.com

======
benologist
Very cool. Two things come to mind:

1) Unity3d game developers are primarily building their games in C# for
web/downloadable/mobile and may be worth looking into:
<http://forum.unity3d.com/>

2) Check out PlayerIO, although they're a multiplayer backend there is
significant crossover - your logic lives on their servers in C#:
<http://playerio.com/>

~~~
aespinoza
Thank you very much, I really appreciate it. I will definitely look into
unit3d and playerio.

